# - Self precipitated gold



## samuel-a (Mar 21, 2011)

Not something out of the ordinary, but still really cool.

A small re-refining batch of gold.
The gold powder was dissolved in hot aqua regia using only half of the calculated amount of nitric needed. When all of the gold was dissolved and cleared of solids, solution raised up in volume three time with D. water and left to settle for the night. 
The next day, a thin layer of brown precipitate laid on the bottom. upon decanting and filtering it raised gazillion micro sized shiny gold particles up to the water wash. Took a picture and re-dissolved it with little AR.


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 23, 2011)

And the resulting bar from this same batch:


----------



## joem (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice 8)


----------

